# warum wird Schleppangeln verboten?



## rheinfischer70 (11. Januar 2021)

Mich wundert, warum in so vielen Vereinsgewässern das Schleppangeln verboten ist. Ich wollte in einem Verein eintreten und sehe, dass das Schleppangeln mit sofortigem Vereinsausschluss bestraft wird.
Man darf also nur Angelstellen anfahren und werfen.

Mir fallen keine sinnvollen Gründe ein, wann und warum Schleppangeln ein Problem sein sollte, wenn der Verein unbedingte Rücksichtnahme auf andere Gewässernutzer vorschreibt. Es ist ja selbstverständlich, nicht in belebten Badebuchten zu schleppen (ich werfe da auch keine Kunstköder während des Badebetriebs aus). Ebenso ist es selbstverständlich, genügend Abstand von anderen Anglern einzuhalten.
Habt ihr eine Ahnung, warum so oft die Schleppangelei verboten ist?


----------



## jkc (11. Januar 2021)

Moin, im konkreten Fall weiß das wohl nur der Veranlasser des Verbots.
Mir sind bisher 2 Gründe genannt worden, einmal wurde das Schleppaneln als zu effektiv betrachtet, "Ich schleppe Dir am Tag über 100 Hechte." das andere Mal wurden komplikationen mit anderen Gewässernutzern angeführt.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (11. Januar 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Es ist ja selbstverständlich, nicht in belebten Badebuchten zu schleppen (ich werfe da auch keine Kunstköder während des Badebetriebs aus). Ebenso ist es selbstverständlich, genügend Abstand von anderen Anglern einzuhalten.


Das ist für dich so, für mich und wohl auch für die meisten selbstverständlich, für einige scheint das nicht so. Viele Verbote werden doch nach dem Giesskannenprinzip verhängt, weil es immer wieder Vollidioten gibt, die nicht bis zum eigenen Briefkasten denken können oder einfach zu ignorant sind.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das ist für dich so, für mich und wohl auch für die meisten selbstverständlich, für einige scheint das nicht so. Viele Verbote werden doch nach dem Giesskannenprinzip verhängt, weil es immer wieder Vollidioten gibt, die nicht bis zum eigenen Briefkasten denken können oder einfach zu ignorant sind.


Das alles würde ja mit der Vorschrift erschlagen werden, keine anderen Nutzer zu beeinträchtigen oder zu gefährden.


----------



## Minimax (11. Januar 2021)

Es könnte (!) auch ein Generationenkonflikt bzw. ein ökonmischer Konflikt zwischen Habenden (Motorbootsbesitzern) und Nichthabenden (Uferangler/Ruderer) sein, der sozusagen unter dem Mantel der Schleppangelei gärt.


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2021)

Geh an eine der deutschen Talsperren und sieh dir an, wer da wann und wie schleppt. Da wird dir himmelangstundbang!

Ein komplettes Verbot ist das wirksamste Mittel gegen jeden Blödmannsgehilfen.


----------



## hanzz (11. Januar 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das alles würde ja mit der Vorschrift erschlagen werden, keine anderen Nutzer zu beeinträchtigen oder zu gefährden.


Das würde den meisten wohl reichen, aber heutzutage bei der fehlenden Erziehung und einer  eher egoistischen Einstellung leider nicht ausreichend. Leider.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Es könnte (!) auch ein Generationenkonflikt bzw. ein ökonmischer Konflikt zwischen Habenden (Motorbootsbesitzern) und Nichthabenden (Uferangler/Ruderer) sein, der sozusagen unter dem Mantel der Schleppangelei gärt.



Das glaube ich kaum. Zum Schleppen ist ja nicht zwingend ein Motor erforderlich - vielerorts sind Motoren sowieso verboten (egal, ob Verbrenner oder E-Motor), da muss zwingend gerudert werden.

Und schleppend Mist bauen geht auch per Ruderboot problemlos, wenn der/die Ruderer entsprechend veranlagt sind.

Ich denke, dass Schlepp-Generalverbote meist aus unschönen Vorfällen mit anderen Wassersportlern etc. resultieren.

Wobei z. B. Segler oder Surfer mancherorts auch deutlich höher in der Nutzungs-Nahrungskette rangieren als Angler - je nachdem, welche Wassersport-Gruppe sich da dann über Vorkommnisse mit Schleppenden beschwert, kann das Gehör-Finden IMO recht fix gehen.

Das Ganze ist also IMO Benehmens- statt Sozialneid-Frage. Fischneid wäre wohl noch eher denkbar, kommt aber als Verbotsgrund IMO allgemein deutlich hinter Ärger mit anderen Gewässernutzern.


----------



## feko (11. Januar 2021)

Also ich sehe das so das je strenger die Regeln sind desto attraktiver ist das Wasser. 
Verbote haben auch ihre guten Seiten.


----------



## Minimax (11. Januar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das so das je strenger die Regeln sind desto attraktiver ist das Wasser.
> Verbote haben auch ihre guten Seiten.


Yaaay! Ich find pauschale Verbote und Erschwernisse für andere Angler auch generell gut- bis sie eines Tages mich selber treffen. Dann fang ich an zu whinen.   

Es ist mir grade zu spät, diesen blöden (gefälschten) 80er-Öko-Indianerspruch auf verschiedene Anglersorten umzudichten, aber ihr wisst was ich meine...

@PirschHirsch Hmm, nun, das sind gute Argumente. Vermutlich hast Du recht. Ich dachte nur, da ich das bei anderen Konflikten aus dem lokalen und kolportierten Vereinsleben kenne, häufig auch interne Konflikte und Konkurrenzen eine Rolle hinter bestimmten Verboten stehen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## smithie (12. Januar 2021)

Gibt's einen Berufsfischer? 

Kenne hier eine Regelung, dass man nur am Wochenende schleppen darf, nicht unter der Woche.
Der Berufsfischer hat genau umgekehrt seine Netze im See.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Januar 2021)

Der eine hält sich dran (zB. an Fairniss und Aufpassen) der andere sagt isss mir doch egal, Hauptsache ich habe meinen Vorteil.
Schwupps Verbot . Dann isss mir immer noch egal Schwupps Verbot alla jetzt wird richtig verboten.  
Das sind unsere Pappenheimer wie wir sie alle Kennen.


----------



## Minimax (12. Januar 2021)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> Der eine hält sich dran (zB. an Fairniss und Aufpassen) der andere sagt isss mir doch egal, Hauptsache ich habe meinen Vorteil.
> Schwupps Verbot . Dann isss mir immer noch egal Schwupps Verbot alla jetzt wird richtig verboten.
> Das sind unsere Pappenheimer wie wir sie alle Kennen.


Wobei.. Da fällt mir jetzt ein ganz ähnlicher aktueller Vorgang aus meiner Gegend ein.

Nachdem an einer bestimmten Stelle meines Lieblingsflüsschens Jahr um Jahr Fische unter Mäntelchen der Spinnangelei planmäßig gerissen werden, hat der Landesverband jetzt ernst gemacht und für einen Teil des Jahres ein totales Kunstköderverbot für den gesamten Flussverlauf eingeführt. Nachfrage beim Verband ergab, das dies auch Künstl. Fliegen oder sogar Gummimaiskörner einschließt.*

Mich selbst trifft es als Friedfischler kaum, aber z.B. mein Angelkumpel der an dem Flüsschen an ganz anderer Stelle mit der Fliegenfuchtel unterwegs ist, ist nun natürlich der Gelackmeierte, ebenso wie viele vernünftige und nette Spinnfischerkollegen die ich dort ab und an treffe.
Alles nur wegen einigen rücksichtslosen Reisserabauken, die es nicht lassen konnten.


*Das ist natürlich genau die typische Art von Totalmassnahme, die einerseits weit übers Ziel hinausschiesst, andererseits aber zu kurz greift bzw. am Kern der Sache vorbeigeht. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter vom Verband teilte mir aber mit, das auch er nicht zufrieden mit der Umsetzung und noch nachgebessert werden soll.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2021)

Ganz einfach, weil aus der Sicht des unterprivilegierten Uferanglers, die Chance besteht, dass der Bootsangler mehr fängt, der Schleppende erst recht und wenn er noch dazu ein E-Lot benutzt, dann regt sich Unmut.

Jürgen


----------



## rustaweli (12. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei.. Da fällt mir jetzt ein ganz ähnlicher aktueller Vorgang aus meiner Gegend ein.
> 
> Nachdem an einer bestimmten Stelle meines Lieblingsflüsschens Jahr um Jahr Fische unter Mäntelchen der Spinnangelei planmäßig gerissen werden, hat der Landesverband jetzt ernst gemacht und für einen Teil des Jahres ein totales Kunstköderverbot für den gesamten Flussverlauf eingeführt. Nachfrage beim Verband ergab, das dies auch Künstl. Fliegen oder sogar Gummimaiskörner einschließt.*
> 
> ...


?
Sicher daß es sich da nicht eher um Schonzeiten und ein generelles Kunstköderverbot handelt?
Man weiß das dies 1 Angler, macht und führt deswegen sowas ein anstatt an ihn direkt ranzutreten? Und das restliche Jahr reißt er dann nicht mehr? Eigenartiger Verband und Begründung!

Nachtrag:
Hatte ein Angler gelesen, Nachtschicht halt.
Von wann bis wann gilt denn das Verbot?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht wird das Schleppangeln als eine Art _"Search 'n' Destroy" _Methode und damit einfach als zu effektiv angesehen?
Gerade die für die Küche interessanten Raubfische werden schließlich so erbeutet und auch deren Aufenthaltsgebiete relativ leicht ausfindig gemacht.

Interessensgruppen gibt es hier sicherlich viele, etwa den einen oder anderen Uferangler oder aber etwaige Berufsfischer, welche den Bestand an guten Speisefischen ebenfalls für sich nutzen wollen.

Wahrscheinlich ist deren Angst aber wohl eher unbegründet,
jedenfalls solange das Gewässer groß genug ist und auch die Reproduktionsrate genügend her gibt.


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> ?
> Sicher daß es sich da nicht eher um Schonzeiten und ein generelles Kunstköderverbot handelt?


Korrekt von Minimax beschrieben, ick kenne die Strecke !


----------



## rustaweli (12. Januar 2021)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Korrekt von Minimax beschrieben, ick kenne die Strecke !


Finde ich heftig. Schonzeit ok, aber so?! Von wann bis wann denn?


----------



## Minimax (12. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Finde ich heftig. Schonzeit ok, aber so?! Von wann bis wann denn?


Das war lediglich ein Beispiel für pauschale Verbote, ähnlich wie sie offenbar beim Schleppangeln vorkommen. Und da dieses Beispiel erstens darüber hinaus nichts mit dem Thema Schleppangeln zu tun hat und zweitens eine lokale Regelung ist, die offenbar noch nicht abgeschlossen ist, bringt es nichts diese hier detailliert zu diskutieren und damit zu offtopicen.
Und damit finis,
zurück zum eigentlichen Thema,
Minimax


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2021)

Vom heimischen Sofa aus ist's leicht den Empörling gegen solche Pauschalverbote zu geben. Aber stellt ihr euch Tag & Nacht raus und führt mit den Ismirdochgalfischern die Diskurse?

Ist wie mit der 30er Zone vor den Schulen. Wenn dann alle statt den 70 nur noch 50 fahren, ist auch schon was gewonnen. So eine "Mutter in Eile" kann es ganz schön krachen lassen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Januar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil aus der Sicht des unterprivilegierten Uferanglers, die Chance besteht, dass der Bootsangler mehr fängt, der Schleppende erst recht und wenn er noch dazu ein E-Lot benutzt, dann regt sich Unmut.



DAS kann ich mir nun bei starker "Ufer-Lobby" wiederum sehr gut vorstellen - je nachdem, wie da die vereinsinternen Machtverhältnisse sind (da ist es dann quasi ein Wunder, dass das Bootsangeln nicht gleich komplett verboten wird).

Nicht jedoch Motor vs. Rudern, da vom Evtl.-Mistbau-Faktor her wie gesagt quasi unterschiedslos.

Ich denke aber, der Hauptgrund besteht in:


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Mir fallen keine sinnvollen Gründe ein, wann und warum Schleppangeln ein Problem sein sollte, *wenn der Verein unbedingte Rücksichtnahme auf andere Gewässernutzer vorschreibt.*



Das heißt quasi, dass Angler dort am alleruntersten Ende der Gewässernutzungs-Nahrungskette stehen. Gleichzeitig bedeutet so etwas oft auch anders herum, dass andere Gewässernutzer dann nicht unbedingt Rücksicht auf Angler nehmen (müssen bzw. sollen oder wollen).

Da reichen dann ein paar Vorfälle bzw. Beschwerden, um ein Schleppverbot auszulösen (oder alternativ auch andere Verbote). Egal, ob der Angler dann wirklich den jeweiligen Vorfall verbockt hat oder nicht.

Wenn es dann bei so einer ohnehin sensiblen (sprich: angler-ungünstigen) Konstellation ein paar Doofis auch noch wirklich übertreiben und echten Schlepp-Mist bauen (wie auch immer der geartet sein mag), hat sich das potenziell schnell. Was dann leider - wie üblich - die große Mehrheit der vernünftigen Schleppangler auszubaden hat.

Weil halt offenbar "von oben" möglichst jeder Ärger mit Seglern, Surfern, Tauchern, Schwimmern etc. vermieden werden soll - potenziell vor allem, wenn unter den Genannten viele (auch regionale) Touristen sein sollten (die zahlungskräftig wiederkommen sollen).

Das Gebot der unbedingten Rücksichtnahme muss aber nicht unbedingt vom Verein selbst kommen - kann ja theoretisch auch gut sein, dass der Verein das vorgeschrieben bekommt (von Gemeinde, Landkreis etc.), um das jeweilige Gewässer überhaupt anglerisch nutzen zu dürfen.


----------



## rustaweli (12. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Vom heimischen Sofa aus ist's leicht den Empörling gegen solche Pauschalverbote zu geben. Aber stellt ihr euch Tag & Nacht raus und führt mit den Ismirdochgalfischern die Diskurse?
> 
> Ist wie mit der 30er Zone vor den Schulen. Wenn dann alle statt den 70 nur noch 50 fahren, ist auch schon was gewonnen. So eine "Mutter in Eile" kann es ganz schön krachen lassen!


Naja, im Forum wird es schwer über einen Informations,- u Meinungsaustausch hinauszugehen. Denke aber das es da auf Vereinsebene bei Sitzungen schon über das Sofa hinausgeht und später auf Verbandsebene.
Nach dieser Logik könnte man aber alles verbieten. Das Autofahren zwecks Raser, Falschparker... Das Angeln komplett. Schonmaß eingehalten? Nahrungserwerb oder Releaseabsicht? Fische Ausversehen in der Schonzeit gebissen und leider verangelt? Im Umkreis von 25 Metern immer vor dem Angeln den Platz putzen? Halten sich alle an alles?
Aber wie Minimax schon schrieb, ist OT und hilft dem TE nicht weiter.


----------



## rustaweli (12. Januar 2021)

"Uferneider" kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Bellys, Kajaks, Kanus gibt es heute schon in allen Variationen zu Preisen einer Mittelklasse Rutenkombo.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das heißt quasi, dass Angler dort am alleruntersten Ende der Gewässernutzungs-Nahrungskette stehen.
> 
> Da reichen dann ein paar Vorfälle bzw. Beschwerden, um ein Schleppverbot auszulösen (oder alternativ auch andere Verbote).



Das könnte sogar bei uns drohen.
Wenn ich mir die Inflation von Stand-Up Paddlern auf meinem See ansehe, sind da Konflikte vor programmiert.
Diese gibt es seit letztem Jahr dort in Rudeln und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese alle wissen, was sie tun?
Die paar Mal wo ich los war, bin ich um die rum geeiert, wenn sie sich nicht aus der Spur machten.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Januar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Inflation von Stand-Up Paddlern auf meinem See ansehe, sind da Konflikte vor programmiert.



Speziell mit den Krokodilen, die es gelegentlich in dem Gewässer zu sichten gilt. 
Doof nur dass die Behin... ääh Behörden den See dann direkt wieder für alle Nutzer sperren werden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube das überwiegend der *Generationen- und Neidkonflikt* hier des Rätsels Antwort ist.
Oft wird schnell etwas verboten, was man selbst nicht machen kann und man bei dem man andere im Vorteil sieht.

Bei uns in der Region gibt es für sämtliche Gewässer und Gewässerabschnitte einzelne Vereine. Auf der Ems und dem DEK hat man hier quasi alle paar Meter einen anderen Verein und in drei der Vereinen bin ich beigetreten. Das Angeln vom Boot ist in allen drei Vereinen zwar erlaubt, jedoch nur einer erlaubt das freie Angeln vom Boot. Also geschleppt, beim driften und stehend/verankert. Bei zwei anderen Angelvereinen darf man nur vom verankerten Boot aus angeln. Das wird allerdings vor allem dann lächerlich, wenn man teils an den Gewässern nicht ankern darf. 

Viele der Vereine werden von der älteren Generation geführt. Jüngere Angler sind selten im Vorstand, um da etwas zu bewirken oder zeigemäße Regeln durchzuführen. Daher bleiben dann auch solche alten Schinken an Regeln erhalten.

Ein gutes Beispiel habe ich bei einem benachbarten Verein erlebt. Kunstköder-Verbot an einem der Gewässer. Auf die Frage eines der älteren Vorstandsmitglieder hin, warum es denn verboten sein, ganz empört die Antwort: "Die fangen damit alle guten Fische raus und man verangelt damit zu viele Fische.". Auf die Frage, warum er denn nicht mit Kunstköder angelt dann nur: "Mit dem neumodischen Mist will ich nichts zu tun haben. Damit fängt man eh nichts!".

Das die beiden Aussagen sich ausschließen... merkt man selbst. Und die Aussage zeigt perfekt sowohl den Generationen- als auch den Neidkonflikt.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Januar 2021)

Es reicht  der  Generalverdacht hatten wir schon immer  und überall  in Deutschland.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Januar 2021)

Siehe Angelverbot an der Kanalstrecke. DHK im Bereich Marina Rünthe auf beiden Seiten
der lieben Freizeitkapitäne geschuldet.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2021)

Viele der Vereinsvorstände fallen eben leider unter den Begriff "zeigten sich stets bemüht" Einen ordentlichen, verbindlichen und klaren schriftlichen Ausdruck bringen sie aber nicht zu Stande. Auf Nachfragen bei verschiedenen Granden dieser Zünfte kriegt man dann oft zu hören "Du weisst doch, was gemeint ist!". So kommt eben eines zum anderen. Bestimmungen sind halt Bestimmungen und keine Meinungssammlungen.

Am Chiemsee stand beispielsweise viele Jahre lang eine Mindestgröße für "Blinker" im Uferbereich. Jeder wusste, oder konnte sich denken, dass damit Spinnköder aller Art gemeint waren. Aber es stand nun mal Blinker in den Papieren und das betrifft keine Wobbler, keine Gummiköder u.s.w.. Es stand da und jeder durfte sich denken, was er wollte.

Bei uns im Verein kann man die Vorfach- und Raubfischbestimmungen auf den Satz herunterbrechen, "häng halt irgendwas hin!". Dafür soll man aber Rachensperre und Gaff(!) dabeihaben!

Und da kann man quer durchs Reich alle möglichen Vereinsbestimmungen abklappern, überall wird man solche "krummen Hunde" finden, dass es einem den Schuh auszieht. 

Aber btt... mir persönlich ist es noch lieber, Schleppfischen ist per se verboten, als Hinz & Kunz beim "Schlörangeln" beobachten zu müssen. Da kann halt nicht jeder mit ümm!


----------



## Lil Torres (13. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Und da kann man quer durchs Reich alle möglichen Vereinsbestimmungen abklappern, überall wird man solche "krummen Hunde" finden, dass es einem den Schuh auszieht.



so z.b. auch in einem meiner vereine. dort ist pva verboten, weil das ja den see verschmutzt. ja, richtig gelesen... unser damaliger 1. vorsitzender soll pva-reste am badestrand gefunden haben. ich wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte...


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

solche Verbote gibt es ja nicht nur in Vereinsgewässern.

Ich bin früher ja jedes Jahr eine Woche zum Angeln an die Bodden gefahren, da durfte man die ersten Jahre nur vom verankerten Boot angeln.  Später durfte dann  zwar  gedriftet werden, Schleppangeln blieb aber weiterhin verboten.  

Am Rothsee in MFr war im ersten Jahr Schleppangeln vom Boot erlaubt.  Da scheinen sich aber so einige Bootsangler nicht sehr vorbildlich benommen zu haben und im Folgejahr hat der Landrat das Bootsangeln komplett verboten.

In den anderen fränkischen Seen ist Schleppangeln noch erlaubt, aber seit einiger Zeit sind dort Planerboards etc. verboten.  

Segler, Surfer und andere Freizeitsportler haben scheinbar für Schleppangler nur begrenzt Verständnis und wollen wohl im Zweifel auch keine Rücksicht darauf nehmen.

Wird halt wie so oft unterschiedliche Ursachen haben und ggf. eine Kombination mehrerer Gründe sein, wenn Schleppangeln verboten oder gar nicht erst erlaubt wird.



Lil Torres schrieb:


> pva-reste am badestrand


und daneben lagen noch benutze  W-LAN-Kabel ?

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, müsste man fast lachen.


----------



## tibulski (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich kann das schon in Teilen nachvollziehen. Schelppangeln ist halt einfach unglaublich effektiv. Dazu spaltet es die Bootsbesitzer von den Uferanglern. In großen Gewässern in Deutschland wie Bodensee, Ostsee oder einigen Talsperren kommt das nicht so zum tragen und da darf man ja auch nach wie vor Schleppangeln. An der Ostsee wird ja teilweise mit bis zu 14 Ruten hinterm Boot geschleppt, am Bodensee sind 6 erlaubt und um so kleiner das Gewässer um so weniger. Selbst im Bodensee (64x15 Kilometer) gab es da Konflikte und definierte Vorfahrtsregeln beim Schleppangeln, dazu musste man eine weiße Flagge setzen, damit man als Schleppangler erkannt wird. Man stellt die Sideplanner oder "Hunde" am Mast  ja gerne mal 30-40m seitlich aus und da braucht man halt Platz im Gewässer. Wenn man noch die Downrigger und Tauchscheiben dazunimmt, fächert man das Gewässer in Breite und Tiefe maximal ab.

Neid unter den Anglern spielt sicher auch eine Rolle bei der Entscheidung der Vereinsvorstände.
Wenn wir mal das Schleppen mit Motor betrachten, sitzt man nach dem auslassen der Ruten ja weitestgehend sesselpubsend in seinem Stuhl und leiert den Fisch rein, wenn die Bremse geht. Der Motor erledigt so oder so das meiste vom Drill, wenn man will. Beim Rudern und Ruten hinterm Boot rauslassen ist das nicht ganz so krass, aber in kleinen Gewässern auch vergleichsweise effektiv.

Dazu sollte man nicht vergessen, dass Angeln immer eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung war und ist. Es gibt noch effektivere Methoden als Schleppangeln einen großteil der Fische aus dem Gewässer zu entfernen. Auch an den meisten Fließgewässern wurde analog irgendwann das "Tiroler Hölzl" verboten.

Der unsägliche Spruch "Wer fängt hat recht" ist hier aus meiner Sicht nicht angebracht, weil man immer auch die Methode betrachten muss. Nicht jeder versteht es mit jeder Methode verantwortungsvoll umzugehen. Auch wenn fast jeder das für sich selbst proklamiert. Aber wir wissen alle wie die Praxis aussieht ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2021)

Bitte nicht verwechseln: Das Tiroler Hölzl als reines Senkgewicht und das Tiroler Hölzl*N* als eigenständige Methode!


----------



## smithie (28. Januar 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann das schon in Teilen nachvollziehen. Schelppangeln ist halt einfach unglaublich effektiv. Dazu spaltet es die Bootsbesitzer von den Uferanglern. In großen Gewässern in Deutschland wie Bodensee, Ostsee oder einigen Talsperren kommt das nicht so zum tragen und da darf man ja auch nach wie vor Schleppangeln. An der Ostsee wird ja teilweise mit bis zu 14 Ruten hinterm Boot geschleppt, am Bodensee sind 6 erlaubt und um so kleiner das Gewässer um so weniger. Selbst im Bodensee (64x15 Kilometer) gab es da Konflikte und definierte Vorfahrtsregeln beim Schleppangeln, dazu musste man eine weiße Flagge setzen, damit man als Schleppangler erkannt wird. Man stellt die Sideplanner oder "Hunde" am Mast  ja gerne mal 30-40m seitlich aus und da braucht man halt Platz im Gewässer. Wenn man noch die Downrigger und Tauchscheiben dazunimmt, fächert man das Gewässer in Breite und Tiefe maximal ab.
> 
> ...


Wenn ein Vereinsvorstand (wie auch Verbandsfunktionär) aus Neid entscheidet, ist er fehl am Platz und sollte besser sofort aufhören!
Er ist von seinen Mitgliedern gewählt und hat deren Interessen zu vertreten und ihnen eine ungehinderte Ausübung der Fischerei zu ermöglichen - nicht auf Grundlage dessen, was er wem neidet. In diesem Zusammenhang ist seine Meinung auch untergeordnet der Meinung/Interessen derjenigen, die er vertritt.

Das sage ich als jemand, der das über 10 Jahre gemacht hat.

"Angeln war und ist immer eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung"
Was bitte ist denn das für eine unsinnige Aussage? Soll so eine pauschale Aussage dann ab sofort die Rechtfertigung für jedwede sinnige oder unsinnige Regelung sein?

*Kopfschüttel*

Und wieso wird von verantwortlicher Position im Angelwesen eigentlich immer wieder proklamiert, dass die Praxis aussieht, als würde es da draußen nur Fehlverhalten geben?

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Wenn ein Vereinsvorstand (wie auch Verbandsfunktionär) aus Neid entscheidet, ist er fehl am Platz und sollte besser sofort aufhören!


Wenn denn Ersatz bereitsteht. Normalerweise ist nach der Frage "Wer macht's dann?" der Saal akut schweigsam, oder gar leer.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn denn Ersatz bereitsteht. Normalerweise ist nach der Frage "Wer macht's dann?" der Saal akut schweigsam, oder gar leer.


Hallo,

das stimmt. Vor einigen Jahren suchten wir einen neuen Gewässerwart (der alte wollte und konnte wohl auch nicht mehr, er war 80 Jahre alt).
Wenn der Vorstand in der Versammlung gesagt hätte: wer als letzter den Saal verläßt, der muss es machen, da hätte es Mord und Totschlag am Ausgang gegeben. Viel schlimmer als bei einem Brand im Saal .

Gruß

Lajos

PS.  wir haben 6 Gewässerwarte, aber das war der Capo und da hängen schon ein paar hundert Stunden pro Jahr an Arbeit dran und die meist am Samstag.


----------



## Prinzchen (28. Januar 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Wenn ein Vereinsvorstand (wie auch Verbandsfunktionär) aus Neid entscheidet, ist er fehl am Platz und sollte besser sofort aufhören!
> Er ist von seinen Mitgliedern gewählt und hat deren Interessen zu vertreten und ihnen eine ungehinderte Ausübung der Fischerei zu ermöglichen - nicht auf Grundlage dessen, was er wem neidet. In diesem Zusammenhang ist seine Meinung auch untergeordnet der Meinung/Interessen derjenigen, die er vertritt.


Wenn also 80% der Vereinsmitglieder wünschen, dass die Gewässer mit ReFos zugekippt gehören, sollte ich mich als Vereinsvorsitzender dem unbedingt Fügen?

Sorry, das sehe ich ganz und gar anders.


----------



## smithie (28. Januar 2021)

Ist für Dich "Gewässer mit ReFo zukippen" gleichzusetzen mit "eine ungehinderte Ausübung der Fischerei zu ermöglichen"?


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


smithie schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang ist seine Meinung auch untergeordnet der Meinung/Interessen derjenigen, die er vertritt.


Also bei uns soll der Vorstand  eigentlich nicht das machen, was die Mehrheit der Mitglieder sich so wünscht, sondern sich an Gesetz, Verordnung und Satzung halten und das Vereinswohl in den Vordergrund stellen. Fischhege, Nachhaltigkeit und Gewässerpflege sollten da eigentlich Vorrang vor kurzfristigen Fanginteressen haben.

Aber Theorie und Praxis klaffen da oft auseinander.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Bitte nicht verwechseln: Das Tiroler Hölzl als reines Senkgewicht und das Tiroler Hölzl*N* als eigenständige Methode!



das interessiert mich jetzt da ich vom Tiroler Hölzl Verbot an manchen Gewässern gelesen habe aber da net so recht durchblicken konnte..


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

Das ist jetzt zwar etwas ab vom Thema, aber dennoch.

Die allermeisten benützen das TH als ein Stehaufblei beim ganz normalen Grundfischen. *Genau das ist mit dem Verbot nicht gemeint!

Gemeint ist die Methode des Hölzelns. *Hier wird das TH am Ende der Haupstschnur, oder des Vorfaches, montiert und darüber, an kurzen Zügeln, 1-3 unterschiedliche Springerfliegen, meist Nymphen, Nassfliegen, oder kleine Streamer. Das wirft man dann, an Bergflüssen, quer zur Strömung aus, lässt es auf den Grund sinken. Das TH wählt man so, dass es eben nicht liegen bleibt und mit der Strömung spürbar über den Grund hoppelt. So lässt man es springen, bis es das eigene Ufer erreicht hat, wo man es wieder einzupft. Eine "tödliche" Methode auf Aeschen, Forellen, aber auch Barben.

*Weil man ständig wirft und einholt, ist es eben keine Hegene*, sondern eine Methode mit mehreren Anbißstellen! Genau an dem Punkt setzen die meisten Verbote wirksam an. Zudem kann man es auch mit nackten Haken + Rotwurm bestücken und damit dann eine Aeschenstrecke bös schädigen.

Das *Hölzeln* ist eine uralte, aber zu effektive Methode, die Fischgeier schnell missbrauchen können. Deswegen ist es und auch wegen der mehr als einen Anbißstelle, weitestgehend verboten. *Wer das TH als reines Grundblei nimmt, muss sich aber deswegen keinen Kopf machen!*


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> und damit dann eine Aeschenstrecke bös schädigen.


In den falschen Händen sind manche Methoden / Montage schon durchaus gefährlich

Wenn es darum geht, wie man das verhindern könnte, erweisen sich für viele Bewirtschafter pauschale Verbote als effektiv und einfacher zu überwachen.

Ob die Angler mit den "richtigen Händen" dann darunter leiden, hängt von der indviduellen Persönlichkeit ab.

Wenn bei uns an den Seen mit großen Wassertiefen z.B. Bootsangeln ab 1. November verboten würde, hätte ich persönlich da kein Problem mit.
Andere würde das wohl härter treffen.

Ein Bootsangelverbot an den flachen Seen würde ich allerdings nicht auf Anhieb verstehen und mal genauer nachfragen.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ein Bootsangelverbot an den flachen Seen würde ich allerdings nicht auf Anhieb verstehen und mal genauer nachfragen.


Solche Verbote sind auch oft faule Kompromisse mit anderen Seenutzern, oder einfach nie hinterfragte "Traditionen".


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> oft faule Kompromisse mit anderen Seenutzern,


Am Rohtsee in MFr war Bootsangeln im ersten Jahr erlaubt, dann ist der Landrat eingeschritten und hat ein Verbot durchgesetzt, weil sich  andere Seenutzer über rücksichtslose Bootsangler beschwert hatten.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Am Rohtsee in MFr war Bootsangeln im ersten Jahr erlaubt, dann ist der Landrat eingeschritten und hat ein Verbot durchgesetzt, weil sich  andere Seenutzer über rücksichtslose Bootsangler beschwert hatten.


Das hast du überall ... jeder ist alleine auf der Welt ... jeder will ja nur seinen "Spass" haben.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Das hast du überall ... jeder ist alleine auf der Welt ... jeder will ja nur seinen "Spass" haben.


Ist aber meiner Erfahrung nach auch ein gesellschaftliches oder kulturelles Problem und unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt. 

Gibt m.E. auch noch Länder/Kulturen wo Sozialverhalten und Rücksichtnahme in der Bevölkerung noch stärker ausgeprägt sind als in vielen westlichen Ländern.


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2021)

Bei uns ist es eben so, wie es ist und es gibt auch Gegenden auf der Welt, wo es noch viel schlimmer zugeht.

Ich möchte die ganzen Beschwichtiger gerne hören, wenn jemand an ihrem Weiher schwarz fischt, sich seines Unrechtes dabei auch noch voll bewußt ist und die Fische wegschleppt. Hier geht es nicht um kleine Kinder, die sich auch mal als Fischfänger versuchen. Hier geht es um Erwachsene, die es mutwillig taten und die sich völlig klar waren, dass es illegal ist. Und denen gehört, qua kadi, gezeigt, dass es so nicht geht!


----------

